# New charging screen MOD



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

Chainfire just released his latest project. It gives a wicked and functional charging screen. Way cooler then the boring green battery that shows up when you plug the device in when its off. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN


----------



## thrashingdeth (Oct 22, 2011)

This is pretty neat.

Sent from my telegraph on steroids


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

wow this is awesome. anybody try this on the galaxy nexus?


----------

